# Sorare



## ILMAGO (19 Aprile 2022)

…. Qualcuno ci gioca? 

Prospettive secondo voi? Riusciranno a prendersi la premier? Se non ci riusciranno sarà una bolla o esploderà comunque?


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Maggio 2022)

….. Nessuno?


----------



## Mauricio (11 Maggio 2022)

Provato, mi sembra già inflazionato. Nel senso, iniziare ora ci devi mettere qualche centinaio di euro almeno. Potrebbe valerne la pena come no. Discorso simile agli albori delle Crypto: se hai 1.000 euro che puoi permetterti di perdere, perchè non provare?


----------

